# Beer for sick goats



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

While I was talking with Emily today we discussed giving beer to goats to stimulate appetite. Do any of you do that?

Background: I'd posted to my sheep and goat lists when my huge Boer wether, Salem, was off-color and not eating. We'd already given him vitamin B Complex and tried tempting him with his favorite treats but he still refused to eat. A Welsh shepherdess on my sheep list recommended beer--specifically dark lager. 

Neither John nor I drink but off we went to the local liquor shop where the darkest beer we could get was a bock beer from Colorado--but since "bock" means "buck" in German, we figured it was a sign. )

We tried to dose syringe it into Salem but the syringe filled with foam. That didn't work! So I held his mouth open and John poured in the beer, giving him time to swallow between glugs. We gave him one whole beer in two settings and he started eating like a champ. Maybe it was a coincidence, but...

Then a few months later, another wether, Mr. Tumnus, got sick and we gave him beer. He loved it and drank it from a bowl. Soon he was eating too.

So now we keep bock beer in our refrigerator. And we figured out a good way to dose it.










This is a hard rubber calf nipple pulled over the top of a beer bottle. We cut a small hole in the nipple and the beer flows out at just the right speed, though the goat or sheep still needs to get it in swigs with time between them to swallow.

Just thought I'd share this. )

Sue


----------



## bwanaswan (Apr 19, 2011)

I think your on to something. Being an old goat myself I can attest to the medicinal use of beer therapy. So...how much Moose Drool you got in storage?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh that is really cool!! Another reason to add more beer to the fridge


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the beer is suppose to be flat before giving it.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Goat Servant said:


> I think the beer is suppose to be flat before giving it.


<LOL> I hadn't thought how much easier it would be that way! Alice (Welsh sheep lady) didn't mention it.

Sue


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

bwanaswan said:


> I think your on to something. Being an old goat myself I can attest to the medicinal use of beer therapy. So...how much Moose Drool you got in storage?


Oh, actually the Moose Drool bottle was a gift from a Minnesota friend who knows I like stuff with moose on it. I use it as a flower vase (yep, I *am *weird).

Sue


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Zeigenbock in Texas. Goat beer.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My big wether LOVES beer. He crashes all of our family or friend parties. Of course, once he starts trying to steal cigarettes, away he goes. Though most think it's gross, he usually gets a lick or two outta my beers. Kinda hard to stop him when he can almost look me in the eye with all 4 feet planted, and he probably easily weighs double what I do. 

He is also trained to pull a cart, and has the honorable spot of cart goat in a traditional Bock beer fest! He pulls a wagon with a beer keg into a dining hall for a German club in downriver Detroit. A monk blesses the beer, the keg is tapped, we all shout "Prost!", clink, and dance to polka while sporting leiderhosen (however it's spelled)  

Tux (the goat) has been known to steal beer from unattended cups there - and steal dinner rolls from unsuspecting children as well.  It's all fun in moderation. Of course he never gets more than a swig or two because I'm there to moderate FOR him.  

I've always heard that a 12 oz beer per day for women and 24oz beer per day for men is actually quite good for you. Doesn't suprise me that it is good in moderate amounts to goats, as well.


----------



## TbarM Ranch (Feb 15, 2012)

I am still learning about goats, but doesn't surprise me that it could help them. We give it to horses that don't sweat, dark lager works best.
Tom


----------



## TbarM Ranch (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, I have read that many of the dark beers have high mineral contents and are fairly nutritious, especially Guinness. That came from a veterinarian.
Tom


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have heard this a few times now. I posted something about it awhile back too. My breeder gives her goats beer. One that over heated last summer when it was a 119 degree outside.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

TbarM Ranch said:


> I am still learning about goats, but doesn't surprise me that it could help them. We give it to horses that don't sweat, dark lager works best.
> Tom


:hijacked:
So sorry Dreamgoat Annie...but it is about feeding beer to critters! 

I have the same thing here with my 2 horses. No one believes me because we are so far north and how could the only 2 horses we have both have it. Anhidrosis. I spent 2 months last summer hosing them down to try to slow their breathing. Finally just set up a sprinkler in their corral while trying to figure out what was going on. I found the answer here on HT with help from the people on the horse forum. Ended up putting them on OneAC supplement and they finally started to sweat in about 2 weeks. I did try the beer and they loved it :buds: (they take after their mama  )That didn't seem to help though. I would really appreciate any feedback you could give me with your experience since I am getting little help from the vets around here.


----------



## garlandgal (Mar 24, 2011)

What CAN'T this miracle elixir do? I brew my own (the darker/hoppier= the better)...and if I ever have a swig or two left in my bottle, then I pour it out into shallow dishes in my garden for the slugs to drown themselves in (hey, what better way to bite it, right?). 
This is good to know about goats! 
Keep in mind that beer is actually fairly toxic to dogs (I say "fairly' because I've known enough dogs that lapped up beer for whatever reason and made it through the night). It's the hops in the beer that is harmful to them. I have also seen dogs circle the drain because they drank beer...so please just use some caution if there are any dogs roaming around with your goats (don't leave a bowl-o-beer out). 
Cheers!


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Minelson said:


> :hijacked:
> So sorry Dreamgoat Annie...but it is about feeding beer to critters!
> 
> I have the same thing here with my 2 horses. No one believes me because we are so far north and how could the only 2 horses we have both have it. Anhidrosis. I spent 2 months last summer hosing them down to try to slow their breathing. Finally just set up a sprinkler in their corral while trying to figure out what was going on. I found the answer here on HT with help from the people on the horse forum. Ended up putting them on OneAC supplement and they finally started to sweat in about 2 weeks. I did try the beer and they loved it :buds: (they take after their mama  )That didn't seem to help though. I would really appreciate any feedback you could give me with your experience since I am getting little help from the vets around here.


I have no personal experience but found some good material at The Horse. Are you signed up at that site? If not, do! It's free and gives you access to *thousands* of articles archived from the magazine. Since it's veterinary-oriented and well-researched, it's the first place I go for information.

This is in anhidrosis index and you can sign up from that page:
The Horse | Anhidrosis

Some other good info:
New Products and Services | Equine Anhidrosis Can Be Treated and Spring is the Perfect Time | BloodHorse.com Blog Stable

No Sweat- EC Magazine Summer 2004

Non Sweater - THE VETERINARY CLINICS Equine Practice

Anhidrosis in Horses

Anhidrosis in Horses

Welcome to the National HBPA

Hope something helps!

Sue


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you so much! Lots of good info there and plenty to read up on  I went to register with The Horse and found that I already have an account lol!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a ferret that loved beer.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a buck that loved beer, and would steal yours if you left it unattended. Same with my Akbash dog--he's been known to raid the recycling bin just to get a taste! I didn't know that it could cure a sickly goat, but it makes sense. DH works at Sierra Nevada Brewery, so we have an endless supply. He gets a free case with each paycheck, and has been hoarding Bigfoot barleywine for the past several years (you can age the higher-alcohol beers just like wine). So we will always have some on hand for... you know, whatever reason.


----------

